# what does your BF babies poo look like?



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

I am hoping to get some reassurance that everything is "normal" here.

My son is 14 weeks old and is exclusively BF. He has sensitivities to cows milk, wheat, and nuts. With the cows milk and wheat he will occasionally have bloody stool and with the nuts he gets VERY fussy, but as long as i watch what i eat everything is fine!

He is a very happy little guy who very rarely cries. He is now a whopping 16 pounds and is all smiles and coos.

Here is my concern. The consistency of his poo is very watery. Always has been. I asked early on at the ped. and they said there was nothing to worry about as long as he gains weight and is developing well. Since that 6 week check-up i have not been back. ( I have decided not to attend the "well-baby" visits in order to keep my boy well. )
Anyway, i have read many places that BF poo is like seedy-mustard. My sons poo has always been mustard yellow but no seeds EVER. Just very watery and sometimes when it first comes out foamy. (I appologize for the graphic visual)

Should i worry or is this considered "normal" in the BF poo world?

I appreciate any and all responses.

Thanks!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 4 kids..... the BF newborn stool can some times be yellow to mustard yellow. Green is not usually a good thing. It can be semi formed soft - to scrambled egg consistency (and look like scrambled egg). I have seen newborn poop have a seedy look to it, but the homeopath said (even though everyone else said that was normal) that it should not be seedy or smell like sulphur (eggs). If it is the baby probably needs a homeopathic remedy, namely sulphur 30c.
IMHO, if the stool is watery your baby is reacting to allergens in your milk. My last dd was like this and would have watery frothy stool if I ate the things she was allergic too.

Hope that helps?

Maybe you have not figured out all the things the baby is sensitive too. Record your diet and log the stools and if she is fussy or gassy and see if you can figure out which food is the culprit.

Good Luck,
Michelle

By the way..... my dd "grew out" of the allergies around 18 mos.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

How often does your ds poop? Fern's poos were always very watery (but not frothy, except when she was sick once), and I pretty much assumed it was because she always pooped 3 -4 times a day. I have seen other bf babies who poop every 4 or 6 days have rather thicker, creamy poop.
Since we started solids she has been pooping every few days and it is more creamy.
I don't think it necessarily means anything is wrong.

Who ever though that being a mom would mean obsessing about poop


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's a good site to check
http://www.drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/poop.htm


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

DDs poops range from yellow to neon green, with seeds. Usually not liquid, but almost. I was concerned because there was a little mucus in there but I brought her to the ped and there isnt much, and it seems to be diminishing, so he isnt concerned about it. I would say as long as they are gaining they must be doing ok.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

"I pretty much assumed it was because she always pooped 3 -4 times a day. I have seen other bf babies who poop every 4 or 6 days have rather thicker, creamy poop."

Interesting you say this. That was my thought exactly. My son poo's atleast three or four times a day! One large explosive one in the am and then smaller ones after feedings. Sometimes i think i should just feed him over the sink and he could do his business there









I agree i never thought i would be discussing poo anywhere especially online.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zack419*
Here's a good site to check
http://www.drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/poop.htm

Thanks this site is very helpful.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Like a river of mustard:LOL
Very watery. He used to poo with just about every pee, or more-but lately it's been every couple of days.I'm telling you-the Hoover Damm couldn't hold it in!


----------

